# Drop away rest?



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

PaHick said:


> Have any of you used a drop away rest with fingers?
> I have a qad drop away rest and wondered if it would work? Thanks


The conventional wisdom is that because you are applying a lateral force to the back of the arrow that you would want to support the front of the arrow from deflecting. Intuitively after watching the slow motion videos of the finger release on YouTube I would tend to agree. You probably won't get the most accurate performance from a drop away rest. 

Now plenty of people have reported being able to do it, but I doubt you'll see to many folks shooting one at Vegas.


----------



## southernalco (Feb 9, 2015)

I also have a QAD. I tried shooting Blazer vane arrows, it was slowly eating my vanes (had to clean plastic residue from launcher every couple of days). I called QAD with my problem. They said shoot feathers if I had to use fingers, but that the rest is designed to use a release. It's slowly eating up my feathers (not as fast as the vanes). I'll continue to use it until I figure a way to mount a Bear Shoot Around on my bow. Good Luck, I hope it works for you...............


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

I figured. Thanks guys
I have one of the old.. Nap plunger flipper rest with the 3 differant spring in. I knew I saved that for a reason. I'll just stick with that. 

Or are there any other styles sold that's would be good for a finger hunting bow? Thanks


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

PaHick said:


> Or are there any other styles sold that's would be good for a finger hunting bow? Thanks


There will be about 5000 acceptable answers on this. My preference on my target bow is a magnetic flipper with a cushion plunger. Once the magnetic flipper breaks loose it no longer has any resistance so there is minimal deflection from inadvertent vane impact. 

On my hunting rig I use a whisker biscuit, note that when tuning one of these sometime you need to move it in the opposite direction from what the tuning guides say. Other than that I find it easy to tune and a full capture quiet rest, perfect for hunting in my part of the country. Because it applies pressure to the arrow flex throughout the shot (front center and back of the arrow) I find that I get the best arrow flight with it very close to a center shot.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

I use the nap flippy plunger too. I trim the corners off the top and bottom of the flipper head (shooters view) for vane clearance. (If anyone has any low profile heads in right hand, I'm looking, pm me) I'd also be willing to mount up a Timberdoodle II ( ala Zesty and a few others), but I'm not ready for the expense of a new one as yet. I've tried a bunch through the years and always keep putting the nap back on :set1_draught2:


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll add one to the 5000 answers. Bodoodle Timberdoodle. Built like a tank, adjustable and designed with the finger shooter in mind. Great rest.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, as usual, I am the oddball. I shot the QAD with feathers for about two years. Bear in mind, my use was hunting only and we don't take a lot of long shots, but I was able to get good bare shafts at 20 yds and did fine with mine and feathers. I concluded (right or wrong) that the QAD stayed up longer than some of the others (code red), possibly allowing the minimum lateral pressure. I went back to launcher arms over the noise. 

I have one of those "Paul68" Bodoodles in a box I need to try. For now my old Tiger Tuff seems adequate.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

mitchell said:


> I have one of those "Paul68" Bodoodles in a box I need to try.


Probably for the best to leave it in the box - Pandora lurks within. If the Montega(s) and Timberdoodle link up, it will be cats and dogs living together, and shafts splitting shafts on 3D ranges across the South.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Paul how did you get that thing mounted on a longbow anyway? I might need a dose of Pandora and I have two Protecs and two Montegas dying to be shot. Maybe you better come help me.

Yes, I am an addict, by the way.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

mitchell said:


> Paul how did you get that thing mounted on a longbow anyway? I might need a dose of Pandora and I have two Protecs and two Montegas dying to be shot. Maybe you better come help me.
> 
> Yes, I am an addict, by the way.


Ha! If I mounted it on a Toelke Whip, it would be with duct tape (gray). That's actually not a bad idea, that bow is so light, any weight may help my "hit the straw bale" groups. 

The Timberdoodles are on the Protecs and MontegA (singular, not plural). I'm not confirming anything, but I may have an Aspen, which may also have a Timberdoodle, but that would be admitting I'm an addict too.... which I'm not. Please don't tell my wife.


----------



## Blue Hunter (Jan 8, 2005)

Paul68 I agree with.... Bodoodle Timberdoodle has worked best for me. Over the past 10 years fingershooting compounds Ive shot QADs, Rip Cords, NAP flippers, and Timberdoodles the most. QAD can be tricky with small passageway for fletchings to clear. Ripcord CR has more room to clear fletching. The full containment has its advantages and disadvantages. Dan Fitzgerald is absolutely amazing with his set up so YES they work! The Timberdoodle can be set up very precise with regard to diameter of the arrow you are using and centershot. For hunting on my Timberdoodles I use a GT wrapped shaft such as a Ted Nugent or a Camo XT because they are heavier #1 and quieter on the blades when drawing. Raw carbon or aluminum are just way too noisy on the metal blades. Also, feathers are a must when shooting this type or NAP flipper style rest where you will have fletching contact. Remember each bow with a different cam setup will make a difference too.. Gotta just try and find out what works best for you!


----------

